# Possibly a steal?  Film camera and lenses on yard sale site.



## SquarePeg (Aug 2, 2016)

I don't know anything about film camera's or Minolta but came across this for sale on our local FB yard sale page and it seems like quite a bargain.  I know a lot of you are "collectors".  Just curious if anyone would be interested in this stuff...    There's a photo included at the link, it's a Minolta but I can't make out the model info.

Log into Facebook | Facebook

SLR film camera and accessories.
$25
Melrose, MA (02176)
Sale benefits Jimmy Fund, Melrose Little League.

$25 or best offer

SLR Film Camera, great condition. With flash and 2 lenses - Tamrom AF 75-300mm zoom and Tamrom AF 28-77mm. Great for anyone interested in learning about film photography or looking to spend some time in a dark room.


----------



## Dave442 (Aug 2, 2016)

Seeing as those are AutoFocus lenses then it must be an old Minolta Maxxum film camera. Probably getting on to 20 years old.  Probably an entry level Maxxum as they went with 3rd party lenses.  I think these were decent cameras so it could still be working fine. I don't think this is at the collector level yet, might work for a student that needs a film camera and could sell it again at the end of the semester.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 2, 2016)

I don't do Facebook...[emoji31]


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 2, 2016)

Dave442 said:


> Seeing as those are AutoFocus lenses then it must be an old Minolta Maxxum film camera. Probably getting on to 20 years old.  Probably an entry level Maxxum as they went with 3rd party lenses.  I think these were decent cameras so it could still be working fine. I don't think this is at the collector level yet, might work for a student that needs a film camera and could sell it again at the end of the semester.




$25 seems pretty cheap for the camera and 2 lenses so I was curious.  Have not caught the film bug (yet?).


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 2, 2016)

Twenty-five clams is a good price if you want to self-infect yourself.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 2, 2016)

My silver Minolta xtSI with OEM silver lens died about 3 days after the 90 warranty.
I bought a Nikon N80 in it's replacement.
I won't buy Minolta ever again, yard sale or not.

they did have a catchy slogan.


----------



## snowbear (Aug 2, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> My silver Minolta xtSI with OEM silver lens died about 3 days after the 90 warranty.
> I bought a Nikon N80 in it's replacement.
> I won't buy Minolta ever again, yard sale or not.
> 
> they did have a catchy slogan.


The SRT series was a pretty good consumer camera.  Son #1 still has the one my father bought around 1972.

I can't get to the site - just the main page.  I guess it's members only.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 2, 2016)

snowbear said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > My silver Minolta xtSI with OEM silver lens died about 3 days after the 90 warranty.
> ...



I didn't realize it was members only to view, thought it was just to post.  There is nothing additional there other than the photo of the camera and both lenses.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm not that familiar with Minolta. Seems like for that price someone wouldn't be out much if it didn't work, but it's kind of a crap shoot unless you can try it with batteries to see if everything seems to work.

If it's new enough to take batteries other than for the meter, and it's anything other than mechanical, it's too high tech for me! lol But I do have a digital camera and eventually got into the habit of thinking to charge the battery before I'll need to use it (maybe), so I guess there's hope for a more mature dog like me to learn new tricks.

Now that I've gotten off track... nice of you to post, someone might be interested.


----------

